# Disc Brake Love - Purists Stay Away!



## MIN in PDX

Just curious - what else is out there? What about carbon?


Lemond Poprad 2006-2007 (Mine)










Everti Odyssey










Salsa La Cruz










Bianchi Roger










Redline Cross Disc










Cannondale Optimo Disc










Moots Cross Disc


----------



## rambn

I gotta get some of those on my Carl Strong. Especially if I put an xtracycle on it.


----------



## zep

*Discs in PDX*

Another PDX rider, with a liking for discs? It's a class of two. After wearing out one wheelset per Winter, for a # of years, now riding a Redline Disc-R (the 2005 compact frame). Superb for this application. Consistant braking and no brake 'funk' all over my bike...I'm in heaven. Except for this bloody rain, of course....


----------



## Josh Patterson

*La Cruz*

I'm interested to see how the La Cruz is going to ride. 

I think it was smart thinking on Salsa's part to split the Las Cruces into two platforms: A race-specific scandium frame (Chili Con Crosso) and a more utilitarian, disc-specific, steel cx frame (La Cruz).


----------



## tosis

Brodie Romax (07) and Ronin (08)

http://www.brodiebikes.com/2008/archive/bike.php?model=romax&year=2007
http://www.brodiebikes.com/2008/2008_bikes/ronin.php


----------



## hawss

Bianchi Roger was discontinued for 2008 ... but if you find one in a 57 let me know!


----------



## sbitw

Calfee.

http://www.calfeedesign.com/cross.htm


----------



## MIN in PDX

sbitw said:


> Calfee.
> 
> https://www.calfeedesign.com/cross.htm


Oh shiat. That's hawt.


----------



## dead flag blues

I don't love discs, but i have them on my commuter Poprad. They're great in rain, but the bike weighs a ton- 26 lbs with fenders and NiteRider Flight system w/ taillight.

How much do YOUR bikes weigh?


----------



## zank

MIN in PDX said:


> Oh shiat. That's hawt.


Can't get much more anti-purist than that bike, with it's mtb drivetrain and all.


----------



## myette10

moderator, can we get this thread moved to the commuter forum? 



relax.... just teasin'


----------



## zank

myette10 said:


> moderator, can we get this thread moved to the commuter forum?
> 
> 
> 
> relax.... just teasin'


You're so obtuse.


----------



## gewilli

that calfree is fugly *shudder* (i'm sure it is a great riding bike and nice and light and all that but me no like it)


----------



## FatTireFred

long ago diamondback podium had discs IIRC


----------



## jerry_in_VT

i must say, i like the clean look you get from the disc brakes (you dont even notice them) vs. cantis. Discs and a single ring up front and it almost looks like a single speed.

But I still dont think I would want to run one as a race bike. cant put my finger on it, but it just feels wrong. 

That said, in New England I see absolutely no technical need for it either. PDX guys it is probably a very smart set up.

I wonder what richie would say if i asked him to braze on some disc mounts, and maybe a straight blade fork to go with...


----------



## dead flag blues

Here in PDX, i wouldn't race with a disc bike unless i could somehow magically drop the weight of it.



jerry_in_VT said:


> i must say, i like the clean look you get from the disc brakes (you dont even notice them) vs. cantis. Discs and a single ring up front and it almost looks like a single speed.
> 
> But I still dont think I would want to run one as a race bike. cant put my finger on it, but it just feels wrong.
> 
> That said, in New England I see absolutely no technical need for it either. PDX guys it is probably a very smart set up.
> 
> I wonder what richie would say if i asked him to braze on some disc mounts, and maybe a straight blade fork to go with...


----------



## MIN in PDX

dead flag blues said:


> I don't love discs, but i have them on my commuter Poprad. They're great in rain, but the bike weighs a ton- 26 lbs with fenders and NiteRider Flight system w/ taillight.
> 
> How much do YOUR bikes weigh?



DFB- 

my Poprad is 20.0 pounds. Stock was 22.5 or so. 

Changes from stock

stronglight pulsion cranks with Ti BB
dura ace downtube shifter (saved about 300 grams to move to this setup)
XTR wide range rear (in anticipation of a single up front.) 
I just installed an FSA 44T in the front.
XTR Shadow RD (only 180 grams)
No FD
PRO Compact & Shallow Traditional Bar 46cm o-o
ITM K-Sword Stem
CK Headset
CB Candy Ti Pedals
Avid Full Metal Jacket brake housing
SLK saddle
Sette non-setback post (cut to 21 cm)

Zipp 404 tubs are ordered and should be done this month. Hopefully will hit the magic sub-18 # figure next month. I might have to get the Campy Record brake levers and carbon bars and an SLR saddle to make that happen. 

The Poprad frame in 55cm is about 1780 grams so it's an uphill battle, fo' sho. What is sad is that I would be sub 15 pounds with my parts selection if I had a weight weenie carbon frame and Easton fork. But I'm no weight weenie.


----------



## colinr

MIN in PDX said:


> Hopefully will hit the magic sub-18 # figure next month. I might have to get the Campy Record brake levers and carbon bars and an SLR saddle to make that happen.





MIN in PDX said:


> But I'm no weight weenie.


Your previous comments seem to disagree with you, my friend.


----------



## MIN in PDX

colinr said:


> Your previous comments seem to disagree with you, my friend.


Yeah, I'm a weight weenie. It's confirmed. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWD

dead flag blues said:


> I don't love discs, but i have them on my commuter Poprad. They're great in rain, but the bike weighs a ton- 26 lbs with fenders and NiteRider Flight system w/ taillight.
> 
> How much do YOUR bikes weigh?


Umm.....so what's your point? Your bike weighs more with fenders and lights strapped on? 

I guess if you run canti's with fenders and lights, they magically don't weigh anything


----------



## zank

jerry_in_VT said:


> I wonder what richie would say if i asked him to braze on some disc mounts, and maybe a straight blade fork to go with...


I have a fair idea of what he might say...


----------



## benja55

*Love the discs!*

For a four season city like PDX I think discs make total sense. I'm planning on picking up one of these rides soon enough for commuting and doing a handful of local cross races here and there. I understand both sides of the coin but for my purposes discs make a lot of sense.

Thanks for the eye candy thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher

Dean Poshard, an A racer on the Rock Lobster team has a Rock Lobster disc bike:

View attachment 113980


I snagged (and cropped) that photo from Rick Rassmussen's photos of the 1/6/08 CCCX race. Dean's really tall, maybe 6'4" or 6'5". I asked him once why he ran discs and he said it was because he liked to ride his cross bike like a mountain bike, when he wasn't racing.

Morgan


----------



## cogswell23

*Logic prevails!*



MIN in PDX said:


> Zipp 404 tubs are ordered and should be done this month.


Good call on going tubular. Definitely makes more sense than the carbon clinchers you were thinking about. You getting the rims from Molly's stash?

What kind of hubs?


----------



## MIN in PDX

cogswell23 said:


> Good call on going tubular. Definitely makes more sense than the carbon clinchers you were thinking about. You getting the rims from Molly's stash?
> 
> What kind of hubs?


I got dibbs on Molly's stash of 404 tubs. I've been thinking about getting 2 sets at those prices. Hubs... I dunno Chris King or White Industries. There are still kinks to work out regarding either (1) cold setting my frame to a 135 mm spacing or (2) getting disc hubs to work on 130 mm rear spacing (preferred.)


----------



## cogswell23

MIN in PDX said:


> Hubs... I dunno Chris King or White Industries.


Support your local precision component maker!


----------



## slideeslide

Ummm...bamboo and hemp...need I say more?


----------



## MIN in PDX

Disc rear and canti front is stupid. More weight, no improvement in braking. Fail.


----------



## Harri

Pure Blood (changeable dropouts, can be run as SS with discs)









Rotwild 1.CX









Focus Mares Disc


----------



## buck-50

MIN in PDX said:


> Disc rear and canti front is stupid. More weight, no improvement in braking. Fail.


Yeah, 'cause when you're ordering a bamboo and hemp Calfee cross bike, you're ALLLLLL about practicality...

(plus a fork swap is pretty easy)


----------



## MIN in PDX

buck-50 said:


> Yeah, 'cause when you're ordering a bamboo and hemp Calfee cross bike, you're ALLLLLL about practicality...
> 
> (plus a fork swap is pretty easy)


 BTW, anyone know what carbon bar is on the Panda food bike?


----------



## FatTireFred

disc rear and canti front = reverse mullet


----------

